# Soap mesh bags



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Have any of you made soap mesh bags? I made a few just using tulle but they dont last long since the tulle breaks down and tears over time. Some of my customers love these bag idea so I'd like to try to come up with a nice pattern and fabric to use. Do any of u you have suggestions of fabric? I'd like to use that stretchy nylon type (like in the photo) but I'm unsure where go get it. Also, what would you use flr the draw string? Thanks! 
Jenni



jenlwhi2 said:


> Have any of you made soap mesh bags? I made a few just using tulle but they dont last long since the tulle breaks down and tears over time. Some of my customers love these bag idea so I'd like to try to come up with a nice pattern and fabric to use. Do any of u you have suggestions of fabric? I'd like to use that stretchy nylon type (like in the photo) but I'm unsure where go get it. Also, what would you use flr the draw string? Thanks!
> Jenni


Sorry its not letting me add the pic. It says I need to log in? Weird. Anyways, I'll try to do it later. Leaving for church! Thanks all


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 5, 2017)

Taking into account materials, (mesh, cord, thread, stopper) and your time, I doubt that you could make them any cheaper than can be found on line, or maybe at the dollar store. Here are some I found for $1.50. And I only looked for a minute or two. You might be able to find them even cheaper. https://www.etsy.com/listing/262683...MIj_PdreOn1wIVz0oNCh13_A-pEAkYBCABEgKq8vD_BwE

Years ago, when I was making and selling jewelry, I thought I'd save money by making my own organza bags. Have you ever tried to sew organza? I still have tons of organza I bought on sale, and ribbon, too. I've never worked with nylon mesh, but it seems like it might not be the friendliest thing to work with. I eventually found a pretty cheap source for organza bags, and it was well worth the expense, in exchange for the frustration of trying to make my own. It's always worth a try, but if you're planning on making many of them, it might be worth looking into buying them premade. Good luck to you!


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 5, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Taking into account materials, (mesh, cord, thread, stopper) and your time, I doubt that you could make them any cheaper than can be found on line, or maybe at the dollar store. Here are some I found for $1.50. And I only looked for a minute or two. You might be able to find them even cheaper. https://www.etsy.com/listing/262683...MIj_PdreOn1wIVz0oNCh13_A-pEAkYBCABEgKq8vD_BwE
> 
> Years ago, when I was making and selling jewelry, I thought I'd save money by making my own organza bags. Have you ever tried to sew organza? I still have tons of organza I bought on sale, and ribbon, too. I've never worked with nylon mesh, but it seems like it might not be the friendliest thing to work with. I eventually found a pretty cheap source for organza bags, and it was well worth the expense, in exchange for the frustration of trying to make my own. It's always worth a try, but if you're planning on making many of them, it might be worth looking into buying them premade. Good luck to you!


I've thought of doing that. I found some cheap ones off Amazon. But, I just wasn't sure how reselling something like that would work?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2017)

"...wasn't sure how reselling something like that would work?..."

Include the cost of the purchased bag into your per-item cost, just like you'd want to include the cost of your materials and labor if making the bags. Plus wholesale and retail markup. 

Maybe I'm missing your point, however?


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 5, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> "...wasn't sure how reselling something like that would work?..."
> 
> Include the cost of the purchased bag into your per-item cost, just like you'd want to include the cost of your materials and labor if making the bags. Plus wholesale and retail markup.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing your point, however?


No, I was referring more to the legalities of reselling stuff. I've never done it so wasn't sure what all is involved or if anything?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2017)

Collect sales tax on what you sell, if your state charges sales tax. That's pretty much it, at least in the State of Iowa.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 7, 2017)

Just as DeeAnna said, unless you are reselling a licensed item, and then there are licensing issues, but if it's not licensed, no worries.


----------



## jenlwhi2 (Nov 7, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> Just as DeeAnna said, unless you are reselling a licensed item, and then there are licensing issues, but if it's not licensed, no worries.


How would I find out if it was licensed? Im not trying to be difficult, I'm just new at this


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 7, 2017)

jenlwhi2 said:


> How would I find out if it was licensed? Im not trying to be difficult, I'm just new at this



You are not being difficult. Trust me.  
Most likely you would know if it's licensed. Think Disney, NFL, Movie Franchise, Brand Name merchandise, etc. 
Usually anything with a circled TM or R after the name are going to be licensed.

I know a lot of people buy the molds that have things like Star Wars, Disney etc., stuff, which buying the molds is fine, because the mold seller is most likely a licensed reseller, and they are selling the molds for 'personal' use, however, if you are using your products made from the mold to resell, you could be in infringement, and a lot of people either don't know that or don't care, and sell anyway.  But that is a whole other conversation.


----------

